# Simple Cinnamon



## Dooky (20/2/17)

Hi All,
My girlfriend has finally converted to vaping and is analog free for 3 weeks now!!
She has taken to Twisp Cinnamon liquid since she doesn't like anything sweet...it is unmistakenly cinnamon but not overpowering or "hot" like fireballs with a very subtle hint of sweetness.
Had a look around for a simple Cinnamon recipe but it appears to be an uncommon profile.
Does anyone have a suggestion for a recipe or at very least at starting point concentrate?
TFA Cinnamon Red Hots or Clyrolinx Cinnamon Fireball?? Just concerned they might actually be "Hot"
Suggestions will be most welcome!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (20/2/17)

I've got some CLY cinnamon.

Will experiment a bit when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (20/2/17)

Now I think of it, you could try cinnamon danish swirl (cap)

What part of JHB are you in?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/2/17)

I would not recommend either = those are hectic as stand alone flavours...

If you know how to mix (?) rather do a Cinnamon danish swirl or Caramel Cinnamon roll
With these, you can create some lovely recipes - search ELR - there are tons...

Shout if you need more info


----------



## TommyL (20/2/17)

Flavorah Rich Cinnamon is what you need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dooky (20/2/17)

craigb said:


> Now I think of it, you could try cinnamon danish swirl (cap)
> 
> What part of JHB are you in?


The Randburg/Northcliff-ish part


----------



## Dooky (20/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I would not recommend either = those are hectic as stand alone flavours...
> 
> If you know how to mix (?) rather do a Cinnamon danish swirl or Caramel Cinnamon roll
> With these, you can create some lovely recipes - search ELR - there are tons...
> ...


... I'm a noob mixer... recipe follower... googler...was also thinking Cinnamon danish swirl, but read flavour notes that say it has a "sour character" which might put the little lady off, i'm pretty sure I could make good use of it if she doesn't like it.


----------



## craigb (20/2/17)

Dooky said:


> The Randburg/Northcliff-ish part



A bit far out to drop of a cinnamon Danish swirl tester, sorry your grace.

You can mix it anywhere between 3 and 10 percent as a single flavour. Plenty of other recipes that use it as a major ingredient too.


----------



## Faghree (20/2/17)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/54691/Beard+Vape+No.+32+Clone


This is a decent clone of beard vape 32 good after a 2 week steep


----------



## Dooky (20/2/17)

craigb said:


> A bit far out to drop of a cinnamon Danish swirl tester, sorry your grace.


Appreciated none the less! 
The "Your Grace"-es are at high altitude, i'm at the much lower altitude...


----------



## stevie g (20/2/17)

CDS has a kick, you can get good results for a milder cinnamon around 1.5%.


----------



## Andre (20/2/17)

Here is a very simple Cinnamon Roll recipe, which is awesome for me. It has that icing taste of the real thing on the tip of your tongue, but certainly not overly sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dooky (23/2/17)

Mixed testers of a single flavour cinnamon Danish swirl and "simply rollin' " she likes em both!!... thanks all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

